
What Google Looks For in Potential Acquisitions - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/what_google_looks_for_in_acquisitions.php
======
Tichy
I suspect the one major thing Google is looking for in acquisitions is "will
this product help me to collect more data". Off the top of my head I can't
think of a Google acquisition without that property very high on the list of
perks.

~~~
terpua
One can make an argument that buying Zenter and Writely didn't have this
property.

Unless, they are doing evil and scanning said docs.

~~~
Tichy
If they are scanning emails, why wouldn't they scan docs? I think they would
only consider it evil to publish the results of their analysis, internal use
is probably fine. With Zenter and Writely they also learn about business
relations between people.

~~~
terpua
By that definition, you can say all web apps have that property.

